# Bad day or something to watch for?



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

When your bands are getting ready to fail or break do you notice a shift in accuracy? 

Back story to question:
The day before yesterday... Great shooting. I had fun, felt good, seemed relatively on target. Was using a SS Bean Flip.
Yesterday... Still had fun. My shots were all over the place. Shooting the Scout LT. Shots were always in the box but seemed erratic and inconsistent. I really just couldn't seem to dail it in. I thought at one point that I wish I had been shooting paper so I could see what was going on better. It would have looked like I shot it with a shotgun though. If I had been shooting a paper plate I would have been hitting it but the shots would have lacked true accuracy. Shooting at 10 meters btw. 
I chalked it up to a "bad day" and didn't really think much of it. "I'll do better next time" were my thoughts. 
Upon packing it up for the day I saw my band was damaged near the pouch on one side (maybe 3/4 inch from pouch tie). It had about 4 maybe 5 holes in it. I couldn't really see it when the band was relaxed. But stretched, these holes opened up. It looked like abrasion type damage and I actually believe I know what happened to it. 
I pulled on it to see how the holes were behaving on stretch. When I pulled the latex all the way to about 100% right at it's stopping point, it broke instantly. Ouch btw.
Now I've never been one to blame my equipment. Which is probably why I didnt catch the damage sooner. I should have inspected my setup when things seems off. But I'm such a newbie and I did switch frames from what I had been shooting the day before. So I figured it was just me. Heck, could have been me. But, with that weakness and damage in the band it had to be stretching at a different rate than the other band. 

So, is this a thing to watch for? If a band is weakening and is that close to a failure do you normally notice a shift in accuracy? 
I did put new bands on the Scout LT. I'll hopefully get a chance to shoot it today and see if the shots are better.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

For me: yes. I killed a Chrony due to a band failure. Aiming was off to a very high degree. When I notice an unexplainable loss in accuracy, the first thing I do is taking a look at my bands. Most of the time it's the bands, but sometimes it's just a bad day.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I haven’t yet noticed the bands pulling my shots as mine tend to go suddenly, but if one was half torn I imagine it very well could have. You know what will do it for me though, is switching frames, which you had mentioned. For me it can range anywhere from a few minutes, up to a couple days to get into the groove of shooting one of my other ones. But, bad days definitely happen. Sometimes I just can’t hit a darned thing but dirt. My hunch is the bands or the frame switch though. 

@tool - Ghaa that sucks!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

tool said:


> For me: yes. I killed a Chrony due to a band failure. Aiming was off to a very high degree. When I notice an unexplainable loss in accuracy, the first thing I do is taking a look at my bands. Most of the time it's the bands, but sometimes it's just a bad day.



I am on my second chrony for the same reason as well. Not so bad if it happens once every two or three years, hopefully not any more often. But I did score a bullseye on the screen FWIW.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I am on my second chrony for the same reason as well. Not so bad if it happens once every two or three years, hopefully not any more often. But I did score a bullseye on the screen FWIW.


Like that... In at the front, out at the back. I was trying 10mm ammo that day, the impact was quite massive.  I only buy the cheap Chinese ones, so it's not too painful. I learned my lesson.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I haven’t yet noticed the bands pulling my shots as mine tend to go suddenly, but if one was half torn I imagine it very well could have. You know what will do it for me though, is switching frames, which you had mentioned. For me it can range anywhere from a few minutes, up to a couple days to get into the groove of shooting one of my other ones. But, bad days definitely happen. Sometimes I just can’t hit a darned thing but dirt. My hunch is the bands or the frame switch though.
> 
> @tool - Ghaa that sucks!


I was just getting ready to say I shoot until my bands break every time and I only notice change when there's a tear in the band. The holes never seem to do much to my accuracy.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

for me its usually when there is a tear in the band,and a normally straight shooter starts getting eratic i check,it has happened with tubes,but not so often,they usually tear all at once


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

tool said:


> Like that... In at the front, out at the back. I was trying 10mm ammo that day, the impact was quite massive.  I only buy the cheap Chinese ones, so it's not too painful. I learned my lesson.


I am getting the gimmies for s chrony, may I ask which cheap Chinese you use and where you sorced please?
THX
ukj


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Hmmm, so here is what I've determined. 
I am 100% certain that I have no idea. I put new bands on it and everything seems back to normal. But today is a different day. I was generally hitting where I'm aiming today. I'd say at my skill level.  
I guess next time I have a "bad day" I will check my bands. But I have also shot the Scout lt 2 days now after shooting 2 different frames for about the last week. So... For now I'll stick with.... Hmmmm
I guess I'll see what happens next time. 
So it does seem a possibility. Along with several other possibilities as well.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Zen Sticks said:


> Hmmm, so here is what I've determined.
> I am 100% certain that I have no idea. I put new bands on it and everything seems back to normal. But today is a different day. I was generally hitting where I'm aiming today. I'd say at my skill level.
> I guess next time I have a "bad day" I will check my bands. But I have also shot the Scout lt 2 days now after shooting 2 different frames for about the last week. So... For now I'll stick with.... Hmmmm
> I guess I'll see what happens next time.
> So it does seem a possibility. Along with several other possibilities as well.


Good answer!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

glad you figured things out.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

For me, the damaged band stretches farther so it throws things off a bit. I've tilted the sling to adapt it until the band or tube breaks sometimes and slipped the pouch to one side on others. A simple finger pull to check the equalization on the pouch works for me as I usually only get a few more shots out of it anyway.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> For me, the damaged band stretches farther so it throws things off a bit. I've tilted the sling to adapt it until the band or tube breaks sometimes and slipped the pouch to one side on others. A simple finger pull to check the equalization on the pouch works for me as I usually only get a few more shots out of it anyway.


thats what i do with tubes,just keep watching it tear and adjusting,till Boowacka!!! it breaks,lol


----------

